# PRP while living abroad



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Everyone, long time lurker here

I got a quick question that i couldn't get an answer for (embassy close to me is useless)

I'm gonna be married almost 5 years now with my SA spouse. (Married in Home affairs SA)

I have been always travelling on tourist visas - looking to apply for a PRP which will make life easier as i'm not on a passport that's eligible for a visa on arrival


Can i apply on the basis of being married for 5 years without actually having lived in the country? We both met while working abroad.

Thanks


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

The short answer is...YES you can.

You qualify for Spousal PRP on basis of time spent cohabiting with your SA wife and not tome spent livin in SA.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Providence said:


> The short answer is...YES you can.
> 
> You qualify for Spousal PRP on basis of time spent cohabiting with your SA wife and not tome spent livin in SA.



Thanks - because different people give different interpretation.

Another thing i found is that even if i apply for a PR, it might take up to 2 years to get.

This means that 5 year mark eventually becomes 7 years

And this has to be calculated from the date mentioned on the marriage certificate, and can't use the time spent together before the marriage (even if we can prove it)

Sounds very awful, to treat spouses of SA citizens like that, while others are getting PRP just for having degree


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes, sometimes it takes up to 2 years before your PRP is processed and issued. So in essence 7 years mark being with your spouse. The reasons why other classes of visa types get PRP processed faster is because SA is seekim to attract skilled workers


----------

